# StrongSwan on FreeBSD



## echofive (Sep 20, 2011)

Has anyone had luck using StrongSwan on FreeBSD? I need to make it work with a Cisco ASA 5500. I need to make sure of the following:


Able to establish Site-to-Site ipsec vpn tunnel with Cisco ASA 5500 platform (we specifically use a 5540 to terminate the vpn tunnel)
Must do Nat traversal
Use pre-shared key for authentication
AES-256, SHA1, diffie hellman group 2 for encryption
Can anyone answer this for me?

Kyle


----------

